# Initialisieren neuer Datenträger



## smyle (16. April 2010)

Hallo, ich hatte eine PS3 HD (mit SATA anschluss) gekauft, die nun nach ungefähr vier jahren nicht mehr bootet.

Also habe ich diese ausgebaut und über einen speziellen Kabel, über USB an meinem Computer angeschlossen.
Die HD wird nun erkannt, der Treiber wurde installiert aber wenn ich unter der Computerverwaltung, Datenspeicher, Datenträgerverwaltung dieser einen Laufwerkbuchstaben geben möchte, heisst es: "Datenträger Initialisieren".
Da kann ich also entweder "MBR" oder "GPT" wählen. Ich habe beide versucht, jedoch ohne Erfolg, denn es kam die Fehlermeldung, dass das Gerät nicht bereit währe:

Fehlermeldung: "Verwaltung logischer Datenträger -> Das Gerät ist nicht bereit"

Kann mir vieleicht jemand sagen wie ich die Daten dieser HD sichern kann? Das währe sehr nett
Ich möchte diese auf meiner alten PS3 HD übernehmen.

PS: Das Betriebssystem auf meinem Computer ist Vista, aber ich denke nicht das dies ein Grund für diese Fehlermeldung ist.

Gruss Smyle


----------



## Dr Dau (17. April 2010)

Hallo!

Eines gleich vorweg: ich habe und hatte nie eine PS.

Computerbase sagt dass die Festplatte verschlüsselt ist (letzter Absatz).



smyle hat gesagt.:


> Ich möchte diese auf meiner alten PS3 HD übernehmen.


Und mit der alten Festplatte bootet die PS3?
Und hast Du vor dem Wechsel der Festplatte mal versucht etwas über das Service-Menü zu erreichen (z.B. "System-Aktualisierung" könnte evtl. interessant sein)?

Ansonsten würde ich mich mal auf die Suche machen ob es einen Weg gibt die Verschlüsselung zu umgehen (dürfte nicht einfach werden).
Möglicherweise hast Du Dir mit Deinen Versuchen unter Windows aber mehr kaputt gemacht, als es ohnehin schon der Fall war.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

